# Newbie looking for new bike (hybrid) that a cantilevered child bike seat will fit on.



## Lutrinae (2 Jun 2020)

Hi,

I currently have a 3 speed 17" Dawes Diploma (2010) which was a perfectly fine bike for the towpaths of London, but less good for the hilly commuter town in Fife I now live in. Also, the hooks for the pump on the seat post, (as well as the size of the saddle) are preventing me from attaching my existing cantilevered child bike seat.

I'd love to upgrade, something that can fit the child seat and deal with hills (and ideally slimline and attractive looking.) I love the look of the Pinnacle Lithium although am wary of the wide handlebars, also the Stitch Urban looks good but is out of stock.

I really need to buy somewhere with 0% finance options as I can't afford new in one go. There is nothing suitable second hand near me.

I'm mainly a leisure cyclist and stick to cycle paths, some of which are a bit rough and ready in the surrounding countryside, and I also cycle for shopping and getting from A to B as I don't drive.

My LBS has suggested that they could saw off the hooks on the seat post for me but I'm still not sure the child seat would fit because of the saddle. And whether this would negatively affect the value of the bike. But perhaps this is a better interim measure until there is more bike stock around? I'm desperate to get out and ride but I'm stuck with two kids all day every day, and need to be able to take them both (one can cycle already).

Any suggestions and/or recommendations for suitable upgrades?


----------



## Lutrinae (2 Jun 2020)

Oh, my work also has a cycle to work scheme with Cycle Solutions, but almost nothing is in stock in my size (I'm 5'8")


----------



## Lutrinae (3 Jun 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## icowden (4 Jun 2020)

You will also find that a lot of local bike shops can offer 0% finance deals these days.


----------

